# The New Guy



## Epicenter Jon (Mar 13, 2011)

Saying hello. I actually registered while at the St. Louis show one night.
My friend Palehorse suggested I sign up.

I guess I am #2 at Haunted Hills of Arietta.
Hope to learn and share.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Howdy


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Epicenter Jon (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone.

There is alot to read here so I will be doing that for awhile I think.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Jon


----------

